# Magenta color missing in printer



## billubakra (Aug 6, 2019)

Hi Guys,

I have a year and half old Canon Pixma G1000 printer. I use it to take colored prints for like 6-7 prints in 10-15 days. From the past couple of days it is printing photos in greenish tint. The black portion of a print has colored lines like these-
*www.upl.co/uploads/Black-Lines1565077056.jpg 

The ink tanks are like 50% full, the original ink which came with the printer. I didn't had to refill them at any point.
Printed a nozzle check pattern by pressing the reset button for 2 flash lights on the power button, see result-
*www.upl.co/uploads/Cleaning1565077021.jpg 

Cleaned the nozzle twice by pressing the reset button for 1 flash lights on the power button. Deep cleaned by following the steps here-
Canon : PIXMA Manuals : G1000 series : Cleaning the Print Heads

So, in a nutshell Magenta color is not printing. Canon's service centre is a big a$$ ch*tiya in my city, refer to this- Canon service centre misbehaving
They said since its oow so 1000+gst as visiting charges, 1000 inspection charges then part charges. I told them to fck off. They remember me as last time I sent a mail to their head office in Japan. Since it is oow so the service centre head said that they can charge any amount as they want.

I really don't trust the independent printer repair guys/shops here. One of them said that the printhead needs to be replaced, cost 4500-5000. While some other said there is no printhead in this model, the cartridge needs to be changed, cost 3500-4000. Both said that it will take 2 minutes to replace the said part. The original parts should be available in the market. Can we clean/rectify the part ourselves? In any case it is like 50-60% amount of the original cost of the printer.

P.S. If someone is buying a colored printer, then open YT before purchasing and buy the one which has the cheapest parts available+which is easy to be replaced.

Thanks


----------



## billubakra (Aug 6, 2019)

@whitestar_999 @patkim @Desmond David @anupam_pb


----------



## Desmond (Aug 6, 2019)

Looks like red is not printing. Perhaps its dried up?


----------



## billubakra (Aug 6, 2019)

Desmond David said:


> Looks like red is not printing. Perhaps its dried up?


Not dried up. CMYK makes all colors, there is no red color.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 6, 2019)

Maybe magenta nozzle blocked/not working?


----------



## billubakra (Aug 6, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Maybe magenta nozzle blocked/not working?


How to check for the same? I wasn't able to find any DIY video. Also is there a cartridge or printhead in this printer?


----------



## Desmond (Aug 6, 2019)

Try with a spare cartridge, otherwise, take the cartridge to a repair guy and try to print using it.


----------



## billubakra (Aug 6, 2019)

Desmond David said:


> Try with a spare cartridge, otherwise, take the cartridge to a repair guy and try to print using it.


Is this the one?
Canon PIXMA G1000 Print Head: Color Cartridge | CA92 | QY6-8007- Printer Point
So, cartridge and printhead are the same. What is the reason of going this printhead kaput? I mean the printing is very very less.

Exactly the same problem as mine, but I don't have spare ink as he injects at 5:30. Is it necessary?




One more video





Very hard to get a syringe these days here. If you guys get your hands on any other similar video then please let me know.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 6, 2019)

Seems like a classic case fo dried up ink/blocked cartridge nozzle. The easiest fix is to get a new cartridge, which might be expensive. Always check cartridge prices/volume before buying a printer & never buy the cheapest printer.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 6, 2019)

billubakra said:


> How to check for the same? I wasn't able to find any DIY video. Also is there a cartridge or printhead in this printer?


I don't think this can be done DIY.


----------



## billubakra (Aug 6, 2019)

anupam_pb said:


> Seems like a classic case fo dried up ink/blocked cartridge nozzle. The easiest fix is to get a new cartridge, which might be expensive. Always check cartridge prices/volume before buying a printer & never buy the cheapest printer.





whitestar_999 said:


> I don't think this can be done DIY.



Wouldn't that thing via an injection work from the video? I was hoping it would, was trying to get hold of an injection. IDK from where to source a genuine Canon cartridge, any help? BTW what is the main reason for a blocked cartridge?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 6, 2019)

No idea about this.I doubt it will be possible to replicate what was shown in the video without help from someone with experience in such matters(like some repair shop guy).
*www.amazon.in/Ink-Cartridges-Canon-Inks-Toners/s?rh=n:1375323031,p_89:Canon


----------



## billubakra (Aug 6, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> No idea about this.I doubt it will be possible to replicate what was shown in the video without help from someone with experience in such matters(like some repair shop guy).
> *www.amazon.in/Ink-Cartridges-Canon-Inks-Toners/s?rh=n:1375323031,p_89:Canon


Will go for the cartridge as you guys have suggested. Last question, out of those models which is the exact model for the printer? No number is mentioned on the cartridge which is currently installed.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 6, 2019)

billubakra said:


> Will go for the cartridge as you guys have suggested. Last question, out of those models which is the exact model for the printer? No number is mentioned on the cartridge which is currently installed.


Try searching by exact printer model no. followed by cartridge in google.


----------



## billubakra (Aug 15, 2019)

An informative video


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 16, 2019)

billubakra said:


> An informative video


Yup, the truth of printer market. As i said earlier, never buy cheapest printer. 5k printer are decent value. Compared to 2k printers, 5k printers usually have cartridges with higher volume, so cheaper in the long run.


----------



## billubakra (Aug 16, 2019)

anupam_pb said:


> Yup, the truth of printer market. As i said earlier, never buy cheapest printer. 5k printer are decent value. Compared to 2k printers, 5k printers usually have cartridges with higher volume, so cheaper in the long run.


I bought it for 9200.


----------



## billubakra (Mar 28, 2020)

@whitestar_999 @patkim @Desmond David @anupam_pb

Hi Guys,
Got this error few hours back






Ran cleaning
*ugp01.c-ij.com/ij/webmanual/PrinterDriver/W/G2000 series/1.0/EN/PPG/dg-c_cleaning.htmlIt prints a test page with the display lines, all were well. So, didn't proceed.
Bottom of this page shows ink levels
*ugp01.c-ij.com/ij/webmanual/ErrorCode/G2000 series/EN/ERR/5200.html*ugp01.c-ij.com/ij/webmanual/Manual/All/G1000 series/EN/BG/bg-ink2500.htmlI am presuming if the ink level touches the downward sign then it is time to change it, right? Anyways here are the current levels









And here is the result




Photos or images are printed like they were put under water with colors spread and nothing visible. Any help?
Here are the other specs for this printer
*ph.canon/en/consumer/pixma-g1000/specification?category=printing&subCategory=inkjet-printers
Last time the repair guy told me that all inkjet printers once out of the warranty period are a real pain in the ass. He is right because my friend bought G2000 last year and he has also started to face similar issues after like 14 months.

Is there a reliable colored printer in inkjet? Those laser colored printers, are they reliable and easy to maintain? How much is the ink/cartridge price for the laser one's?

Thanks


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 29, 2020)

Is there any error indicating led flashing on printer as mentioned in that ink level manual?

Forget about buying any non-essential product for next 1-2 months. Can't even search amazon/flipkart for product pages.


----------



## billubakra (Mar 30, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Is there any error indicating led flashing on printer as mentioned in that ink level manual?
> 
> Forget about buying any non-essential product for next 1-2 months. Can't even search amazon/flipkart for product pages.



No bro. No error of any kind. Any other help?
I know. But any model which is good?
Bhaiyo need your 2 cents
@patkim @Desmond David @anupam_pb


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 30, 2020)

Try resetting the colour tanks nozzles(if it is possible). 

Looks like your luck is not good with ink tank/inkjet printers of any company. Because amazon/fk have disabled the product searches only way to reach product pages is via google which only works for select models so can't give any suggestions now but I did found this via google:
*www.amazon.in/gp/customer-reviews/R7ZKCR0L3R4N2/ref=cm_cr_dp_d_rvw_ttl?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B077RX5RTM


----------



## billubakra (Mar 30, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Try resetting the colour tanks nozzles(if it is possible).
> 
> Looks like your luck is not good with ink tank/inkjet printers of any company. Because amazon/fk have disabled the product searches only way to reach product pages is via google which only works for select models so can't give any suggestions now but I did found this via google:
> *www.amazon.in/gp/customer-reviews/R7ZKCR0L3R4N2/ref=cm_cr_dp_d_rvw_ttl?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B077RX5RTM


Do you mean deep cleaning? It will be a waste of time and ink as simple cleaning was okay.
What I am unable to find is a command, I mean these repair guys know a command by pressing the buttons a few times which prints a page which shows on what date was this printer used to print a page for the first time. Somewhere on that page is a complete diagnostic result. Do you know the command for this model?

What that review says is spot on, cartridge and ink prices are just way too high. And cartridge costs like 80%-90% the cost of the printer. My friend is also looking for a solution for his G2000. I am unable to find an inkjet printer owner who is happy after say 2 years from the date of purchase. Are colored laser printers worth the money? Any idea about their ink, cartridge costs?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 30, 2020)

No idea about such commands,it should be known only to those repair guys who got it from some official service manual.

That review is for colour laserjet printer.


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 30, 2020)

billubakra said:


> No bro. No error of any kind. Any other help?
> I know. But any model which is good?
> Bhaiyo need your 2 cents
> @patkim @Desmond David @anupam_pb


No idea


----------



## billubakra (Mar 30, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> No idea about such commands,it should be known only to those repair guys who got it from some official service manual.
> 
> That review is for colour laserjet printer.


Any idea which other website can help on this?
Did check that. I meant for canon.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 30, 2020)

billubakra said:


> Any idea which other website can help on this?
> Did check that. I meant for canon.


No site other than amazon & fk for extensive reviews & models,manufacturers site are hard to browse & info from the view point of customer is also very limited. Just wait for few weeks.


----------



## billubakra (Mar 31, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> No site other than amazon & fk for extensive reviews & models,manufacturers site are hard to browse & info from the view point of customer is also very limited. Just wait for few weeks.


Very strange that no one here has had an experience with colored printers. Anyways I will keep on updating this thread as I come to know more.


----------

